# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Drawing Submissions to Council

## Makisan

I'm about to submit drawings to council (Victoria Park - Perth) for a reno. 
Anyone got examples of what they submitted so I can have a guide on presentation and acceptable details/depth of information. 
Cheers, 
Andrew

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'll give you a hint.  Hire a draftperson to prepare your plans.  In the general scheme of things the additional cost (as a proportion of the renovation) is bugger all but it'll save you a great deal of grief down the track....

----------


## Makisan

What do drafties charge as a rule?

----------


## andy the pm

Mines charging $900 plus engineers costs (bout another$450-500 to design the slab) to draw up my extention but I had already done some work around the floor plan so we had a pretty good idea of what we wanted... 
Andy

----------


## andy the pm

> I'm about to submit drawings to council (Victoria Park - Perth) for a reno. 
> Anyone got examples of what they submitted so I can have a guide on presentation and acceptable details/depth of information. 
> Cheers, 
> Andrew

  Check you local council website, mine provides a checklist for applications and its fairly detailed e.g 3 sets of drawings, must be drawn by CAD package - hand drawn plans will not be accepted etc.

----------


## Dr Freud

Lots of stuff here, hope it helps.  Town of Victoria Park - Planning and Building Information Sheets  
Dunno about sample plans, but they gotta be in one of those info sheets.

----------


## Makisan

I'm a (commercial) builder but have an architecture degree. 
As such I have Auto Cadded (if thats a word) the reno but am missing two important items;
- Engineering, and,
- Presentation. 
My concern is to-ing and fro-ing with the council. I want to give them everything in the first go and not be asked for more. A bit like leaving a mess and being asked back by the lady of the house. On the return the tiny items become an issue.

----------


## manofaus

after chatting to my council about what I need to submit, the development planner said that I could really break up the drawings in two ways. The plans that you submit to the council for the DA are really just views and a little detail on the construction. So Side views, a Floorplan and also a layout of the block. Details to be provided would include where the services are, the area affected by the development. A cross section of the construction from footings to roof. You state on the drawings things like... slab to engineers spec, and frame to engineers spec and roofing to engineers spec, where your storm water is to be discharged... etc.  
Upon construction certificate you then need to provide all the engineered details. Most frame mobs will provide engineer specs for there frame, if using a slab most concreters will provide a slab which conforms to the AS standard and so on. That way you if you have hassles with the submission like NEIGHBOURS or something you find out before you have your engineered plans finalised. if that makes sense...... 
I took my draft (done by me on autocad) to the council with a pencil. They told me what to include or what I was missing.
I am submitting my plans monday.... wish me luck

----------


## manofaus

yeah well they passed. I can put them up if people want to look... and see the quality (well lack of anyway) 
Note I am not a draftsman, just did a little autocad as part of my trade.

----------


## TMan

Most councils on their website will have a section that deals with developments, residential etc.
 They will also have an application form for development approvals, which will outline the drawings and reports that are required for DA submission. 
 Typically you will require a number of sets of architectural drawings, such as existing floor plans, proposed floor plans, elevations of the building, existing and proposed, the drawings typically coloured to indicate new work, areas of demolition shown dotted, notes to the drawings explaining what is to be done.  
You might also need a statement of environmental effects as well as possibly a Waste Management Plan, indicating demolition and construction materials quantities and if they can be recycled or how you or your builder are going to dispose of them off site.  
In NSW we have a thing called Basix which deals with Building Sustainability, and benchmarks to achieve savings in water usage and recycling, heating and cooling and other considerations, comes down to plumbing fittings being 5 star, light fittings same, windows with thermal ratings and shading devices as well. Other considerations are insulation to walls and ceilings,  
Most states have a branch of the Building Designers Association, and they will be able to help you with your submission and how you can get it to council, go to the following link for further information Building Designers Australia - Building Design, Architecture, Drafting, House Plans... Bring Ideas to reality - Home 
The reason that I know about this stuff is that that is what I do, prepare DAs to council.

----------


## barney118

As mentioned above, council needed site plan 1:200 other elevations 1:100. They are interested in the picture/concept and effects to their planning controls such as setbacks etc. I did my own but have to supply a survey as part of my DA and they didn't accept my dwgs of infill slab taken from the stds and what the engineer recommended now I'm up  for $700 for a slab dwg. They were also picky with a double door and single door on my garage.

----------


## barney118

Forgot to mention they wanted building heights to AHD above height datum. I ran a string line to a known point which gave me rough measurement but they didnt like it so now now I have to submit a survey.

----------


## coombesplo

> yeah well they passed. I can put them up if people want to look... and see the quality (well lack of anyway) 
> Note I am not a draftsman, just did a little autocad as part of my trade.

  Manofaus would love to see an example of your plans I have to draw up some for a vernadah I am constructing and the councils do not make this an easy task!!

----------

